# Beer as cycling fuel?



## Blue Hills (19 Oct 2021)

Views?

Anyone who knows me knows that I quite often pop into pubs on bike rides - beginning, end or middle. And when I used to lead rides I would usually try to seek out a good pub with decent beer.

But I was wondering how it counts as fuel?

I know there are views that beer is "empty calories" but I take that to mean that it's not a balanced diet. Not a great problem for a cyclist scoffing cake, wine gums, malto fuel etc on rides.

I also don't buy the "diuretic" line - I mean a pint of liquid is a pint of liquid - it's not going to produce a deficit of liquid in your body.

I stress that I am not advocating seriously inebriated riding (tho have had the odd episode in my longish life).

So, views? , and a pic, for scientific nutritional analysis/case for the prosecution.

Breakfast pint before a long tough ride.


----------



## lazybloke (19 Oct 2021)

On another thread I suggested partaking of Theakston's products. Availability is a bit of an issue down here, but an occasional pint or two of Peculiar and I completely stop worrying about the various creaks, squeaks and rattles from my bike (and body).

Couldn't begin to answer questions about calorific or nutritional values.


----------



## neil_merseyside (19 Oct 2021)

Peanuts and a pint must be a fairly decent refuelling, electrolyte replacement, carbs and protein. Definitely works for me!


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Oct 2021)

You realise of course that those on here who spend hours cycling while stationary at six in the morning before a highly nutritious breakfast followed by a run at lunch and a road ride in the evening (weather permitting) or on the trainer have just exploded. 😁


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Oct 2021)

It’s well known that beer makes you 7 mph faster than your tea total Brethren


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Oct 2021)

neil_merseyside said:


> Peanuts and a pint must be a fairly decent refuelling, electrolyte replacement, carbs and protein. Definitely works for me!


Which are the electrolytes?


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Oct 2021)

There was the “ 100 Club “ I heard about back in the 80’s. The challenge was to run 100 miles and consume 100 pints in 100 consecutive hours. How you went about it was your choice. I’m pretty sure it must have been apocryphal, though I’d heard it originated at a red brick University. 
I’ve pondered from time to time about the best strategy if you were to attempt it.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Oct 2021)

I don't do beer, maybe that's were I'm going wrong


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Oct 2021)

Meant to put in the original post.

The sugar in the beer must surely be of some serious cycling value?


----------



## neil_merseyside (19 Oct 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> Which are the electrolytes?


Salt ((ed) peanuts) diluted with 96% water (beer).


----------



## CanucksTraveller (19 Oct 2021)

I think some electrolyte loss is common isn't it, so I imagine a replacement of salts is important along with your choice of isotonic beverage.


----------



## derrick (19 Oct 2021)

Often have a beer half way through a long ride, always have a few at the end of a ride.


----------



## tyred (19 Oct 2021)

I sometimes do enjoy a pint in the middle of a long ride, especially while touring. 

However I was breathalyzed last week following an accident that was not my fault. 

I'd be concerned about doing it in future in case of a repeat as it would surely affect chances of claiming if I had failed a roadside test.


----------



## DCLane (19 Oct 2021)

This is anecdotal but when I rode PBP in 2015 I kept coming across a group of Swedes 

Whilst I ate meals they were riding on beer and kissing women  

The last I saw of them was at around 1050km (of 1230km) when they were by now plastered, as tired as I was without sleep, and weaving all over the road.

But they did finish and probably enjoyed it more than me.


----------



## Drago (19 Oct 2021)

Guinness is a 3 course meal in a glass, the perfect fuel for righrimg a biyclenso,for.md ...hic.


----------



## carpiste (19 Oct 2021)

To be honest I can`t imagine anything worse than a beer anytime during or prior to a ride. I get maybe a beer or two after the event but not for me I`m afraid. Tea at a cafe is worth stopping for though


----------



## HMS_Dave (19 Oct 2021)

Steak and Ale pie. Got your protein, your carbs, your fats and your ale. Someone should patent that one...

Perfect cycling food.


----------



## StuAff (19 Oct 2021)

Calvados. Visited a distillery on the Fridays tour a few years back, which naturally ended with a tasting. I was flying along in the afternoon!


----------



## FrankCrank (20 Oct 2021)

You don't wanna run dry


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Oct 2021)

neil_merseyside said:


> Salt ((ed) peanuts) diluted with 96% water (beer).


ah, I thought perhaps you meant something more exotic.
Pic of a fairly recent mid-ride beer stop - waiting for the curry - pretty sure the salt in that and the poppadom cured the mild cramps I was getting. And the beer/s was/were a welcome boost.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Oct 2021)

Beer and cycling? Not for me, it would be too dangerous. I've occasionally had a pint, just one, during or after a ride. The effect is always the same, slightly inebriated and a danger to myself and others.

My theory, which I can't prove, is as I'm dehydrated and probably hungry the effect of alcohol is increased. Beer, bike and me isn't a good combination.


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Beer and cycling? Not for me, it would be too dangerous. I've occasionally had a pint, just one, during or after a ride. The effect is always the same, slightly inebriated and a danger to myself and others.
> 
> My theory, which I can't prove, is as I'm dehydrated and probably hungry the effect of alcohol is increased. Beer, bike and me isn't a good combination.


A danger to yourself and others after a single pint at home after a ride? I'd definitely stay away from the mighty hop Paul.

Slightly inebriated? Have you considered a complaint to the brewers?

I suggest my other favourite evening tipple as a safer alternative for all concerned.





Used to be available at Sainsbury's - now you have to go down the big river for it.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Oct 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> A danger to yourself and others after a single pint at home after a ride? I'd definitely stay away from the mighty hop Paul.
> 
> Slightly inebriated? Have you considered a complaint to the brewers?
> 
> ...


No, no. I mean stopping for a pint after the ride and then having a 6 mile ride home. After 70-80 miles a pint has a very quick effect on me.


----------



## taximan (20 Oct 2021)

Once upon a time I bumped into some old workmates while on a cycling tour. Naturally, we had a beer or two which resulted with me waking up in a field several hours later using a cowpat as a pillow 🤢

I'm a little more cautious now.


----------



## theclaud (20 Oct 2021)

taximan said:


> we had a beer or two which resulted with me waking up in a field several hours later using a cowpat as a pillow


Hopefully the bike was still by your side?


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Oct 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> I think some electrolyte loss is common isn't it, so I imagine a replacement of salts is important along with your choice of isotonic beverage.
> View attachment 614270





Dogtrousers said:


> Doesn't matter whether you decide to "buy" it or not, alcohol is a diuretic and does result in a deficit of water. It does this by suppressing water reabsorption in the kidneys. How significant this is depends on the quantities involved.


Green Tea, I enjoy green tea, but for some reason it has me peeing frequently, more so than coffee or beer 🤔


----------



## davidphilips (20 Oct 2021)

Old jokes about cycling when/after drinking beer, this beer tastes like i am not going to cycle very well.
Or one beer two beers three beers then hit the road.


----------



## IanSmithCSE (20 Oct 2021)

Good evening


Blue Hills said:


> .....I also don't buy the "diuretic" line - I mean a pint of liquid is a pint of liquid - it's not going to produce a deficit of liquid in your body. .....


The thing to realise is that alcohol is not digested in the same way as "normal food", a search for "alcohol digestion process" may be informative, as may be https://pubs.niaaa.nih.gov/publications/aa72/aa72.htm  One of the side effects of breaking down alcohol is that some of the water within the body that was part of these reactions is now too impure to recirculate so it has be disposed of.

Had you drunk a pint of orange squash instead it's different digestion process is much "body friendly" and you would only need to dispose of the excess liquid, not the liquid plus water already in body that is now toxic.

An other issue is that alcohol processing is a "high priority task" it override many other digestion and maintenance tasks, your beef burger may be moving through you digestive system without being digested and muscle damaged during the ride is not getting repaired.

Obviously one pint of 3.6% makes very little difference, but after six pints of 6% these processes or lack of processes start to add up.



Tenkaykev said:


> There was the “ 100 Club “ I heard about back in the 80’s. The challenge was to run 100 miles and consume 100 pints in 100 consecutive hours........


Sounds like fun, until you do the sums, a typical person can process 1 UK unit of alcohol an hour, apparently body size doesn't matter that much but there are some suggestions that for women it is a little less. One pint of 1.8% beer is one unit, a while back you could occasionally see 2.8% beer as the duty is half that of normal strength beer, but I rarely see anything less that 3.6% so I suspect that you can see the problem.

Assuming a 70kg man and a 3.6% beer after about 7.5 hours the blood alcohol levels would be roughly 220mg/dL which is roughly the point at which non alcoholic people start to vomit, this level is of course a very personal thing. The lethal alcohol level is also very personal but a cautious numbers start at around 300mg/dL-400mg/dL so if the participant doesn't vomit he will probably die from alcohol poisoning after 15 hours or so. 

The lethal levels and the unconscious levels overlap a lot so the 300-400400mg/dL level could easily mean that the participant will pass out before hitting the lethal level, but this is quite uncertain as the increase is quite slow and the effects of the exercise are unclear. But at 660mg/dL after 22 hours death would seem certain.

Bye

Ian


----------



## matticus (20 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Doesn't matter whether you decide to "buy" it or not, alcohol is a diuretic and does result in a deficit of water. It does this by suppressing water reabsorption in the kidneys. How significant this is depends on the quantities involved.


Yep. Well-established science.
Doesn't stop me imbibing, but if I was struggling hydration-wise a beer would be a bad move. 

Fortunately beer is usually served where plenty of water is available, so I can avoid any problems (if sensible) 

Paris-Brest-Paris used to give riders one free beer at the turn. More recently they charge for it, but it's still a special, well-earned moment! I think after 600km your body deals with the alcohol very quickly - a quick nap and I was on my way again quite happily ...


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Doesn't matter whether you decide to "buy" it or not, alcohol is a diuretic and does result in a deficit of water. It does this by suppressing water reabsorption in the kidneys. How significant this is depends on the quantities involved.


so you drink a pint of liquid - get no bodily benefit from that pint of liquid and lose some of the benefit of liquid you have otherwise consumed?

Forgive me - I find this rather hard to fathom.

If crawling desperately across a desert I don't think I'd turn down a pint of beer - even Fosters.

Are you suggesting I should?

And hold out in the hope of finding a urine donor over the next sand-dune?


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Oct 2021)

IanSmithCSE said:


> Obviously one pint of 3.6% makes very little difference, but after six pints of 6% these processes or lack of processes start to add up.


Not disputing that but I don't think anyone is advocating that are they!

I plead guilty to busting the 6 per cent barrier a while ago at the beginning of a wet Yorkshire ride with this fine stuff:

https://www.ellandbrewery.co.uk/cask/1872-porter/

but only a single pint.

and the consultant who handed it over assured me that it was food.


----------



## theclaud (20 Oct 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> so you drink a pint of liquid - get no bodily benefit from that pint of liquid and lose some of the benefit of liquid you have otherwise consumed?
> 
> Forgive me - I find this rather hard to fathom.
> 
> ...


School level biology, innit? Alcohol inhibits the hormone that allows your kidneys to reabsorb the water you need. And you don't need a Biology GCSE to know how badly you need water when waking up at 4qm after a massive sesh...


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Oct 2021)

theclaud said:


> School level biology, innit? Alcohol inhibits the hormone that allows your kidneys to reabsorb the water you need. And you don't need a Biology GCSE to know how badly you need water when waking up at 4qm after a massive sesh...


am not sure anyone is advocating a "massive sesh"* on bike rides.
Have no plans either to cram andrews liver salts in the panniers.
or hares of the dog.
* can't remember when I last had one of those even off the bike.


----------



## T4tomo (20 Oct 2021)

I sometimes combine a pint or two and a ride - nice way to finish off a weekend afternoon ride. Defo doesnt aid performance as can feel the slightly negative effect if had a couple on the hill up to home.

still to be encouraged though.....


----------



## theclaud (20 Oct 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> am not sure anyone is advocating a "massive sesh"* on bike rides


Lightweights.


----------



## matticus (20 Oct 2021)

> IanSmithCSE said:
> Obviously one pint of 3.6% makes very little difference, but after six pints of 6% these processes or lack of processes start to add up.





Blue Hills said:


> *Not disputing that* but I don't think anyone is advocating that are they!


So, er ... what ARE you disputing, old chap??


----------



## nickyboy (20 Oct 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> so you drink a pint of liquid - get no bodily benefit from that pint of liquid and lose some of the benefit of liquid you have otherwise consumed?
> 
> Forgive me - I find this rather hard to fathom.
> 
> ...


If you aren't fully hydrated, drinking a pint of beer will help with the rehydration as the body will absorb the useful water content as well as the problematic alcohol. However, if you drink a second, a third, a fourth pint, you're probably already fully hydrated so the water passes through you but the alcohol doesn't. Then you have more and more alcohol inhibiting that hormone 

So if you're crawling over a sand dune and someone offers you a pint, take it. But maybe pass on the second one


----------



## Milzy (20 Oct 2021)

I’ve done it a few times but it’s not big & it is not clever.


----------



## matticus (20 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Alcohol is a diuretic. It suppresses water reabsorbtion in the kidneys. So you excrete more water than you would were you not drinking alcohol. Result - net water loss.


My _perception _is that weak beers DO rehydrate me. And yet as you say, the diuretic effects suggest a _net harm_. I goggled alcohol exercise hydration, and got muddy results. My summary:
- they looked at *mild *dehydration following exercise
- at low %alcohol, some beer rehydrates about as well as some water.
- Isotonic drinks rehydrate *better*
- averagely strong beer (4-6%) doesn't rehydrate you as well. But it *does *rehydrate.
- LOTS of VERY strong beer? The studies didn't go into this! I'm guessing they do make you worse off - cos this fits our own experience with hangovers.
- many other scenarios go untested

So basically, yes, that first _Ice Cold In Alex _lager will definitely be better for you than turning it down


----------



## matticus (20 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> But you can't simply deny that alcohol is a diuretic.


If I did indeed make that denial, then I apologise for any offence caused.


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Oct 2021)

T4tomo said:


> I sometimes combine a pint or two and a ride - nice way to finish off a weekend afternoon ride. Defo doesnt aid performance as can feel the slightly negative effect if had a couple on the hill up to home.
> 
> still to be encouraged though.....


Yep,definitely a post lunch and beer lag, especially on the hill leaving the sadly missed golden hop on some rides I used to lead. Seven per cent local cider.


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Oct 2021)

matticus said:


> My _perception _is that weak beers DO rehydrate me. And yet as you say, the diuretic effects suggest a _net harm_. I goggled alcohol exercise hydration, and got muddy results. My summary:
> - they looked at *mild *dehydration following exercise
> - at low %alcohol, some beer rehydrates about as well as some water.
> - Isotonic drinks rehydrate *better*
> ...


Thank you, despite the horror stories that is my perception, and am pretty sure have had it confirmed in the past by someone with more detailed medical expertise than me.


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> This is akin flat earthism. Applying "stands to reason" logic to try to force a conclusion that you've already come to.
> 
> Alcohol is a diuretic. It suppresses water reabsorbtion in the kidneys. So you excrete more water than you would were you not drinking alcohol. Result - net water loss. That's what diuretic means. You can't just decide that you "don't buy" that.
> 
> ...


Calm yourself Mr trousers . Maybe you need a drink.


----------



## matticus (20 Oct 2021)

The reports I read included the *suggestion *that mild beer rehydrated better than plain water due to the carbs and (limited) electrolytes.
So a shot of single malt is probably not as good, may even be net harm


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Oct 2021)

matticus said:


> The reports I read included the *suggestion *that mild beer rehydrated better than plain water due to the carbs and (limited) electrolytes.
> So a shot of single malt is probably not as good, may even be net harm


Careful,Mr trousers will definitely be reaching for the bottle.
What I meant with my poo looking of the diuretic alarm bells shock horror tales was that I still feel I get the benefit of the liquid.
Obviously with some other largely pleasant side effects.


----------



## dodgy (20 Oct 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> I also don't buy the "diuretic" line



Says bloke in Wetherspoons with a Wetherspoons news issue in front of him


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Oct 2021)

dodgy said:


> Says bloke in Wetherspoons with a Wetherspoons news issue in front of him


A fine local beer, Monkey Wrench I think, served very well.
After that nice boost I did 80 miles, including up Greenhow Hill.
At the top of Greenhow Hill, I made myself a double espresso - more shock horror tales about the diuretic effects of caffeine outweighing any benefit but it has got me through many a ride.
In other news, I hear Rapha has just introduced a (fine of course) hair shirt top.

(and I really must start a thread in the nice photo gallery on "your bike and a pint" - give me time)


----------



## GilesM (20 Oct 2021)

theclaud said:


> And you don't need a Biology GCSE to know how badly you need water when waking up at 4qm after a massive sesh...



If I've had a beer only bender then I don't really get the massive thirst, that usually comes from wine and stronger stuff.


----------



## GilesM (20 Oct 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> (and I really must start a thread in the nice photo gallery on "your bike and a pint" - give me time)



A good idea, and people will obviously need to work on the perfect picture before posting.


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Oct 2021)

GilesM said:


> A good idea, and people will obviously need to work on the perfect picture before posting.


I already have some great shots in my head for this thread!


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Oct 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I already have some great shots in my head for this thread!


Run with it not so old hippy


----------



## fossyant (20 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> To be honest I can`t imagine anything worse than a beer anytime during or prior to a ride. I get maybe a beer or two after the event but not for me I`m afraid. Tea at a cafe is worth stopping for though



After for me.


----------



## neil_merseyside (20 Oct 2021)

GilesM said:


> If I've had a beer only bender then I don't really get the massive thirst, that usually comes from wine and stronger stuff.


I have the exact opposite of thirst on a beer bender! Once the seal is broken I leak like a sieve.


----------



## alex_cycles (20 Oct 2021)

As far as "empty calories" is concerned, I've often heard this phrase about "alcohol" but never quite understood what it meant. Google/Wikipedia has fixed that. It seems to mean "provides energy but no nutritional value".



> In human nutrition, the term *empty calories* applies to foods and beverages composed primarily or solely of sugar, certain fats and oils, or alcohol-containing beverages.[_citation needed_] They supply food energy, but little to no other nutrition in the way of vitamins, minerals, protein, fibre, or essential fatty acids. Fat contributes nine calories per gram, ethanol seven calories, and sugar four calories.



From personal experience, I find alcohol and vigorous activity don't go well together. Alcohol seems to go straight to my muscles - impairing performance. I think if you're not pushing yourself hard, then drinking a beer or two probably wouldn't make any real difference, but I certainly wouldn't want to drink beer before or during any kind of hard effort.

After a long or hard group ride? Absolutely. We normally stop at the pub after a ton or even after a shorter weekend group ride. But that would normally be with just a short ride home. Don't think I'd feel safe riding after more than two though. But we're all different. That's my take on it.


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Oct 2021)

Nothing scientific in this little (non-cycling) story, and, not advocating anyone should follow my example(?).

As a youngster (ie 26yo at that time), I was attending a cricket club night out, with a pal. In the course of the evening a lot of beer was consumed, and, myself and my pal, somehow agreed to join some of the crowd doing the "Three Peaks Walk", the next day.

The next day, dawned, I donned my walking boots, and packed a six pack of beer, plus some sandwiches (Scottie cake, a sort of flat bread, popular in North East), and, off we went to catch the mini-bus to the first "hill" (Pen-y-Gent, I think it was called).

We set off, up the first hill, and, soon discovered a few things:

- a night on the beer is not the best preparation for such an outing
- some of "the crowd" appeared to be very fit, and were positively running up the hill

We made it to the top, where we lay down flat out on the grass, I thought I was going to die. After a rest, a can of beer and a Scottie cake sandwich, we felt revived enough to continue.

We (my pal and myself) did make it to the top of the next two hills, and, within the allotted time (just).

Lesson learned, be VERY careful what you agree to whilst out on the lash.


----------



## andrew_s (20 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Alcohol is a diuretic. It suppresses water reabsorbtion in the kidneys. So you excrete more water than you would were you not drinking alcohol. Result - net water loss. That's what diuretic means. You can't just decide that you "don't buy" that.


That's a very black and white statement.

I find that there's a dosage relationship, and if I have less than a certain amount, I don't pee any more than normal.
As a result, it's relatively common for me to arrive at the lunchtime pub, have three pints, and not pee at all, let alone pee more. If that 3 pints hasn't been excreted, it must be rehydrating me.
The trick is to judge what the amount that will crack the seal is, beforehand.

Anyway...


----------



## mistyoptic (21 Oct 2021)

Just be careful of this one if you’re cycling. It can make you a wibbly wobbler 😃

https://www.winclebeer.co.uk/products/wibbly-wallaby-pale-alc-4-4-500ml-12-bottle-case


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Oct 2021)

alex_cycles said:


> As far as "empty calories" is concerned, I've often heard this phrase about "alcohol" but never quite understood what it meant. Google/Wikipedia has fixed that. It seems to mean "provides energy but no nutritional value".


That's not a problem for a bike ride though is it? The "empty calories" thing is just an issue for long term health and bodily functioning. Much of what many cyclists power themselves with - cake, jelly beans etc - must be classed as "empty calories" - and the horror that is gels - hardly a balanced diet. An interesting if irresponsible experiment for two folk might be to see who survived best long term - one on beer and another on gels.


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Oct 2021)

I was in a nice accommodating spoons in Carlisle a while ago and they had this on draught

https://klbrewery.com/product/singletrack/

Didn't like the look of it though - I prefer stronger - even for breakfast.

(and am not a mountainbiker)

(before folk tsk tsk I had been up very early cycling through dark lanes to Hellifield for a train to Carlisle and was waiting to get on another train for more cycling.)


----------



## alex_cycles (22 Oct 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> That's not a problem for a bike ride though is it? The "empty calories" thing is just an issue for long term health and bodily functioning. Much of what many cyclists power themselves with - cake, jelly beans etc - must be classed as "empty calories" - and the horror that is gels - hardly a balanced diet. An interesting if irresponsible experiment for two folk might be to see who survived best long term - one on beer and another on gels.



Agreed. Empty calories absolutely not a problem for a bike ride. It says sugar and fat are also empty calories, so you're right about cake and gels.
For me, it's the effect of the alcohol on performance. If I was out for a long, slow bimble on a hot day and passed a pub, I might well have a beer. But definitely not if I was working hard.


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Oct 2021)

I often work hard, do some long even very hard rides, but "performance" not an aim for me and my style of riding. A while ago I rode nonstop Wolverhampton to the Ribble valley fully loaded. 140 miles plus think the way I went. Was very grateful for the nice strong beer and special mixed grill when ipopped my bike inside the door of a spoons in bury


----------



## Biker man (22 Oct 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> Views?
> 
> Anyone who knows me knows that I quite often pop into pubs on bike rides - beginning, end or middle. And when I used to lead rides I would usually try to seek out a good pub with decent beer.
> 
> ...


If I had a breakfast beer I would be asleep ☺️


----------



## matticus (22 Oct 2021)

SOME fats do have nutritional value.
Alcohol is a toxin - even in low quantities - so it's one rung up the ladder-of-evil from sugar.
But of course our bodies are clever complex machines, so we can deal with minor deviations from the perfect diet 😇


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> If I had a breakfast beer I would be asleep ☺


See it as part of your performance training.
I should stress that I only do it occasionally, eg as a sinful treat after freecamping somewhere and heading to a spoons for a breakfast. I can reassure the nervous that I wouldn't dream of doing it at home.


----------



## Biker man (22 Oct 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> I often work hard, do some long even very hard rides, but "performance" not an aim for me and my style of riding. A while ago I rode nonstop Wolverhampton to the Ribble valley fully loaded. 140 miles plus think the way I went. Was very grateful for the nice strong beer and special mixed grill when ipopped my bike inside the door of a spoons in bury


How long did it take you to bike 140 miles got to admire that.


----------



## matticus (22 Oct 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> An interesting if irresponsible experiment for two folk might be to see who survived best long term - one on beer and another on gels.


"
Considering energy foods as adequate nutrition was first scientifically demonstrated to be false by François Magendie by experiments on dogs and described in his _Précis élémentaire de Physiologie_. He showed that eating only sugar, olive oil, or butter, each led to the death of his test animals in 30 to 40 days
" /wiki


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Oct 2021)

matticus said:


> "
> Considering energy foods as adequate nutrition was first scientifically demonstrated to be false by François Magendie by experiments on dogs and described in his _Précis élémentaire de Physiologie_. He showed that eating only sugar, olive oil, or butter, each led to the death of his test animals in 30 to 40 days
> " /wiki


Doesn't altogether surprise me.
I think that even if I physically survived I would lose the will to live after 2 days on gels.
Did he do any experiments with beer? British not french.


----------



## Biker man (22 Oct 2021)

Guinness has got to give you strength but it's like a sleeping drug for me 😇


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> There are stories of ye olde Tour de France riders using brandy as a performance enhancer. I'm not sure how effective it was, and whether it was better or worse than strychnine.


There are accounts of " Pedestrian " ultra long distance races held in Victorian times. ( Captain Barclay? ) springs to mind. There was a lot of gambling on the outcome, with the participants dosing themselves with Brandy and opiates. The distances achieved were phenomenal, especially considering the stuff they were taking to keep themselves going.


----------



## CXRAndy (22 Oct 2021)

Standard beerLight beerProtein1.6 grams0.9 gramsFat0 grams0 gramsCarbs13 grams6 gramsNiacin9% of the Daily Value (DV)9% of the DV

Not much protein or fat, but fair amount of carbs. Not a carb dense as a potato or pasta. Hence excess consumption leads to a beer belly


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Oct 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> Standard beerLight beerProtein1.6 grams0.9 gramsFat0 grams0 gramsCarbs13 grams6 gramsNiacin9% of the Daily Value (DV)9% of the DV
> 
> Not much protein or fat, but fair amount of carbs. Not a carb dense as a potato or pasta. Hence excess consumption leads to a beer belly


I sometimes refer to Guinness as " Diet Guinness " as contrary to the common misconception, it has fewer calories than some lagers ( < 200 calories per pint, and that's without deducting the missing volume of the frothy head ) 🍺😁
EDIT:
( I used to console myself when hurting on the tail end of a long training run, that each two miles I covered was earning me another pint of Guinness )


----------



## CanucksTraveller (23 Oct 2021)

Anyway, beer is fueling my ride today, what with it being the weekend. I was thirsty, so on arrival at the pub I ordered two. That first one goes very quickly, I tend to find. 





And the bar is down the hill there at the coaching arch, so I might as well make it worth the walk.


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Oct 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Anyway, beer is fueling my ride today, what with it being the weekend. I was thirsty, so on arrival at the pub I ordered two. That first one goes very quickly, I tend to find.
> View attachment 614772
> 
> And the bar is down the hill there at the coaching arch, so I might as well make it worth the walk.


show off - i suggested a bike and a pint thread and you just had to make it two 
what's the beer?


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Oct 2021)

Daughter and friends did a 10k race yesterday that finished at a Brewery.( Stewarts, just outside Edinburgh) Looks like they had a great time.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (24 Oct 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> show off - i suggested a bike and a pint thread and you just had to make it two
> what's the beer?


Its only Tim Taylors Landord, that pub is in the Camra good beer guide and they have all sorts but I'm not especially adventurous, a lot of beers now are too hop heavy for me.


----------



## IanSmithCSE (24 Oct 2021)

Good morning,



CXRAndy said:


> Standard beerLight beerProtein1.6 grams0.9 gramsFat0 grams0 gramsCarbs13 grams6 gramsNiacin9% of the Daily Value (DV)9% of the DV
> 
> Not much protein or fat, but fair amount of carbs. Not a carb dense as a potato or pasta. Hence excess consumption leads to a beer belly



I put one pint of Bishops Finger 5.4% abv (carbs 19.8g, fat 0g, protein 1.7g, alcohol 25.3g) through my weight loss calculator which gave these results

Comments

Don't forget the calories derived from the alcohol
The alcohol is absorbed into the blood stream, but does not immediately supply any energy
As the blood alcohol is metabolised the energy it produces is used in preference to any other fuel source, the entries marked _basal usage_.
The energy cost of this metabolisation is quite high.

Once the blood alcohol level drops to a very low value the absorption rate also decreases, this area of the calculator is very debatable because there is very little information of what happens at these low levels. 
The points in time defined _as high blood alcohol has deferred carbohydrate processing c_ould lead to conflicts with very rapidly digestible carbs, such as a Maltodextrin found in gels. The gel could pass through the digestive system without being digested at all.
Because the calculation is done in 15 minutes chunks rather than real time some of the processes are a little bit extended.
Of course this is just my calculator and it does what ever I programmed it do! 

Bye

Ian
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Day


TimeTotal
Body
Weight
(kg)Glycogen
Water
Weight
(g)
Glycogen
Weight
(g)
Glycogen
Calories
(kc)

Ketones
(kc)
Alcohol
(mg/100ml)/
(kc)

Protein
(g)


Activity100:0068.75017505001875150/049Drink Beer - Bishops Finger 5.4% pint(1)168.74217454991870150/049Basal usage 17kc, Fat 12kc, Glycogen 5kc, protein 0.6g168.74217454991870160/049Ketosis generated 0.4g of ketones worth 1.4kc,21.8% of capacity100:1568.74217454991870160/049Digest Beer - Bishops Finger 5.4% pint(1) body's glycogen capacity reached, only 5kc converted to glycogen168.74817505001875160/049Digest Beer - Bishops Finger 5.4% pint(1) converted 6.3g of carbs to 5kc of glycogen168.74717495001874160/049Digest Beer - Bishops Finger 5.4% pint(1) to glycogen required 0.5kc of glycogen168.74817495001874160/049Digest Beer - Bishops Finger 5.4% pint(1) converted 4.9g of carbs to 18kc to 1.8g of fat168.74317454981869160/049Digest Beer - Bishops Finger 5.4% pint(1) to fat required 4.6kc of glycogen168.743174549818691642/049Digest Beer - Bishops Finger 5.4% pint(1) increased Blood alcohol by 41.9mg/100ml168.735174049718641642/048Basal usage 17kc, Fat 12kc, Glycogen 5kc, protein 0.6g168.735174049718641842/048Ketosis generated 0.4g of ketones worth 1.4kc,21.4% of capacity100:3068.735174049718641842/048Digest Beer - Bishops Finger 5.4% pint(1) high blood alcohol has deferred carbohydrate processing168.735174049718641866/048Digest Beer - Bishops Finger 5.4% pint(1) increased Blood alcohol by 24.3mg/100ml168.735174049718641866/048Beer - Bishops Finger 5.4% pint(1) all usable alcohol in the bloodstream168.727173549618591866/047Basal usage 17kc, Fat 12kc, Glycogen 5kc, protein 0.6g168.727173549618591866/047Blood alcohol level is over the Scottish driving limit168.727173549618591966/047Ketosis generated 0.4g of ketones worth 1.4kc,21.4% of capacity100:4568.726173549618591966/047Digest Beer - Bishops Finger 5.4% pint(1) high blood alcohol has deferred carbohydrate processing168.718173049418531966/047Basal usage 17kc, Fat 12kc, Glycogen 5kc, protein 0.6g168.718173049418531966/047Blood alcohol level is over the Scottish driving limit168.718173049418532066/047Ketosis generated 0.4g of ketones worth 1.4kc,21.4% of capacity101:0068.718173049418532066/047Digest Beer - Bishops Finger 5.4% pint(1) high blood alcohol has deferred carbohydrate processing168.717173049418531566/046Basal usage 17kc, Fat 12kc, Ketones 5kc, protein 0.6g168.717173049418531566/046Blood alcohol level is over the Scottish driving limit168.717173049418531766/046Ketosis generated 0.4g of ketones worth 1.4kc,21.8% of capacity101:1568.716173049418531766/046Digest Beer - Bishops Finger 5.4% pint(1) high blood alcohol has deferred carbohydrate processing168.716173049418531766/046Digest Beer - Bishops Finger 5.4% pint(1) high blood alcohol has deferred protein processing168.718173049418531761/1446Metabolised 5.2g of blood alcohol to 14kc and 0g of body fat168.718173049418531761/1146Metabolise blood alcohol used 2.4kc168.717173049418531761/046Basal usage 17kc, Fat 6kc, Alcohol 11kc, protein 0.6g168.717173049418531761/046Blood alcohol level is over the Scottish driving limit168.717173049418531861/046Ketosis generated 0.4g of ketones worth 1.4kc,22.2% of capacity101:3068.716173049418531861/046Digest Beer - Bishops Finger 5.4% pint(1) high blood alcohol has deferred carbohydrate processing168.716173049418531861/046Digest Beer - Bishops Finger 5.4% pint(1) high blood alcohol has deferred protein processing168.718173049418531856/1446Metabolised 5.2g of blood alcohol to 14kc and 0g of body fat168.718173049418531856/1146Metabolise blood alcohol used 2.4kc168.717173049418531856/045Basal usage 17kc, Fat 6kc, Alcohol 11kc, protein 0.6g168.717173049418531856/045Blood alcohol level is over the Scottish driving limit168.717173049418531956/045Ketosis generated 0.4g of ketones worth 1.4kc,22.6% of capacity101:4568.717173049418531956/045Digest Beer - Bishops Finger 5.4% pint(1) high blood alcohol has deferred carbohydrate processing168.717173049418531956/045Digest Beer - Bishops Finger 5.4% pint(1) high blood alcohol has deferred protein processing168.718173049418531951/1445Metabolised 5.2g of blood alcohol to 14kc and 0g of body fat168.718173049418531951/1145Metabolise blood alcohol used 2.4kc168.718173049418531951/044Basal usage 17kc, Fat 6kc, Alcohol 11kc, protein 0.6g168.718173049418531951/044Blood alcohol level is over the Scottish driving limit168.718173049418532151/044Ketosis generated 0.4g of ketones worth 1.5kc,23.0% of capacity102:0068.717173049418532151/044Digest Beer - Bishops Finger 5.4% pint(1) high blood alcohol has deferred carbohydrate processing168.717173049418532151/044Digest Beer - Bishops Finger 5.4% pint(1) high blood alcohol has deferred protein processing168.719173049418532146/1444Metabolised 5.2g of blood alcohol to 14kc and 0g of body fat168.719173049418532146/1144Metabolise blood alcohol used 2.4kc168.718173049418532146/044Basal usage 17kc, Fat 6kc, Alcohol 11kc, protein 0.6g168.718173049418532246/044Ketosis generated 0.4g of ketones worth 1.5kc,23.4% of capacity102:1568.718173049418532246/044Digest Beer - Bishops Finger 5.4% pint(1) high blood alcohol has deferred carbohydrate processing168.718173049418532246/044Digest Beer - Bishops Finger 5.4% pint(1) high blood alcohol has deferred protein processing168.719173049418532240/1444Metabolised 5.2g of blood alcohol to 14kc and 0g of body fat168.719173049418532240/1144Metabolise blood alcohol used 2.4kc168.718173049418532240/043Basal usage 17kc, Fat 6kc, Alcohol 11kc, protein 0.6g168.718173049418532440/043Ketosis generated 0.4g of ketones worth 1.5kc,23.8% of capacity102:3068.718173049418532440/043Digest Beer - Bishops Finger 5.4% pint(1) high blood alcohol has deferred carbohydrate processing168.718173049418532440/043Digest Beer - Bishops Finger 5.4% pint(1) high blood alcohol has deferred protein processing168.719173049418532435/1443Metabolised 5.2g of blood alcohol to 14kc and 0g of body fat168.719173049418532435/1143Metabolise blood alcohol used 2.4kc168.719173049418532435/043Basal usage 17kc, Fat 6kc, Alcohol 11kc, protein 0.6g168.719173049418532635/043Ketosis generated 0.4g of ketones worth 1.6kc,24.2% of capacity102:4568.718173049418532635/043Digest Beer - Bishops Finger 5.4% pint(1) high blood alcohol has deferred carbohydrate processing168.718173049418532635/043Digest Beer - Bishops Finger 5.4% pint(1) high blood alcohol has deferred protein processing168.720173049418532630/1443Metabolised 5.2g of blood alcohol to 14kc and 0g of body fat168.720173049418532630/1143Metabolise blood alcohol used 2.4kc168.719173049418532630/042Basal usage 17kc, Fat 6kc, Alcohol 11kc, protein 0.6g168.719173049418532730/042Ketosis generated 0.4g of ketones worth 1.6kc,24.6% of capacity103:0068.719173049418532730/042Digest Beer - Bishops Finger 5.4% pint(1) high blood alcohol has deferred carbohydrate processing168.719173049418532730/042Digest Beer - Bishops Finger 5.4% pint(1) high blood alcohol has deferred protein processing168.720173049418532725/1442Metabolised 5.2g of blood alcohol to 14kc and 0g of body fat168.720173049418532725/1142Metabolise blood alcohol used 2.4kc168.719173049418532725/041Basal usage 17kc, Fat 6kc, Alcohol 11kc, protein 0.6g168.719173049418532925/041Ketosis generated 0.4g of ketones worth 1.6kc,25.1% of capacity103:1568.719173049418532925/041Digest Beer - Bishops Finger 5.4% pint(1) body's glycogen capacity reached, only 22kc converted to glycogen168.745175050018752925/041Digest Beer - Bishops Finger 5.4% pint(1) converted 6.3g of carbs to 22kc of glycogen168.743174850018732925/041Digest Beer - Bishops Finger 5.4% pint(1) to glycogen required 2.2kc of glycogen168.743174850018732925/041Digest Beer - Bishops Finger 5.4% pint(1) converted 0.5g of carbs to 2kc to 0.2g of fat168.743174849918732925/041Digest Beer - Bishops Finger 5.4% pint(1) to fat required 0.5kc of glycogen168.743174849918732925/043Digest Beer - Bishops Finger 5.4% pint(1) absorbed 1.5g of protein168.744174849918732920/1443Metabolised 5.2g of blood alcohol to 14kc and 0g of body fat168.744174849918732920/1143Metabolise blood alcohol used 2.4kc168.743174849918732920/042Basal usage 17kc, Fat 6kc, Alcohol 11kc, protein 0.6g168.743174849918733020/042Ketosis generated 0.4g of ketones worth 1.6kc,24.2% of capacity103:3068.743174849918733020/042Digest Beer - Bishops Finger 5.4% pint(1) body's glycogen capacity reached, only 2kc converted to glycogen168.745175050018753020/042Digest Beer - Bishops Finger 5.4% pint(1) converted 6.3g of carbs to 2kc of glycogen168.745175050018753020/042Digest Beer - Bishops Finger 5.4% pint(1) to glycogen required 0.2kc of glycogen168.747175050018753020/042Digest Beer - Bishops Finger 5.4% pint(1) converted 5.7g of carbs to 21kc to 2.1g of fat168.741174549918703020/042Digest Beer - Bishops Finger 5.4% pint(1) to fat required 5.4kc of glycogen168.741174549918703020/042Digest Beer - Bishops Finger 5.4% pint(1) absorbed 0.2g of protein168.741174549918703020/042Beer - Bishops Finger 5.4% pint(1) all usable protein extracted168.742174549918703015/1342Metabolised 4.9g of blood alcohol to 13kc and 0g of body fat168.742174549918703015/1142Metabolise blood alcohol used 2.2kc168.742174549918703015/042Basal usage 17kc, Fat 6kc, Alcohol 11kc, protein 0.6g168.742174549918703215/042Ketosis generated 0.4g of ketones worth 1.5kc,23.4% of capacity103:4568.746174950018743215/042Digest Beer - Bishops Finger 5.4% pint(1) converted 0.9g of carbs to 4kc of glycogen168.746174950018743215/042Digest Beer - Bishops Finger 5.4% pint(1) to glycogen required 0.4kc of glycogen168.746174950018743215/042Beer - Bishops Finger 5.4% pint(1) all usable carbs extracted168.747174950018743211/1042Metabolised 3.7g of blood alcohol to 10kc and 0g of body fat168.747174950018743211/842Metabolise blood alcohol used 1.7kc168.746174950018743211/041Basal usage 17kc, Fat 9kc, Alcohol 8kc, protein 0.6g168.746174950018743311/041Ketosis generated 0.4g of ketones worth 1.4kc,22.6% of capacity104:0068.74617495001874338/741Metabolised 2.8g of blood alcohol to 7kc and 0g of body fat168.74617495001874338/641Metabolise blood alcohol used 1.3kc168.74517495001874338/041Basal usage 17kc, Fat 11kc, Alcohol 6kc, protein 0.6g168.74517495001874358/041Ketosis generated 0.4g of ketones worth 1.5kc,23.0% of capacity104:1568.74517495001874356/641Metabolised 2.1g of blood alcohol to 6kc and 0g of body fat168.74517495001874356/541Metabolise blood alcohol used 0.9kc168.74417495001874346/040Basal usage 17kc, Fat 12kc, Alcohol 5kc, Ketones 1kc, protein 0.6g168.74417495001874366/040Ketosis generated 0.4g of ketones worth 1.5kc,23.4% of capacity104:3068.74417495001874365/440Metabolised 1.6g of blood alcohol to 4kc and 0g of body fat168.74417495001874365/340Metabolise blood alcohol used 0.7kc168.74217495001874345/039Basal usage 17kc, Fat 12kc, Alcohol 3kc, Ketones 2kc, protein 0.6g168.74217495001874355/039Ketosis generated 0.4g of ketones worth 1.5kc,23.8% of capacity104:4568.74217495001874354/339Metabolised 1.2g of blood alcohol to 3kc and 0g of body fat168.74217495001874354/339Metabolise blood alcohol used 0.5kc168.74017495001874334/039Basal usage 17kc, Fat 12kc, Alcohol 3kc, Ketones 3kc, protein 0.6g168.74017495001874344/039Ketosis generated 0.4g of ketones worth 1.6kc,24.2% of capacity105:0068.74017495001874343/239Metabolised 0.9g of blood alcohol to 2kc and 0g of body fat168.74017495001874343/239Metabolise blood alcohol used 0.4kc168.73917495001874313/038Basal usage 17kc, Fat 12kc, Alcohol 2kc, Ketones 3kc, protein 0.6g168.73917495001874323/038Ketosis generated 0.4g of ketones worth 1.6kc,24.6% of capacity105:1568.73817495001874322/238Metabolised 0.7g of blood alcohol to 2kc and 0g of body fat168.73817495001874322/138Metabolise blood alcohol used 0.3kc168.73717495001874292/038Basal usage 17kc, Fat 12kc, Alcohol 1kc, Ketones 4kc, protein 0.6g168.73717495001874302/038Ketosis generated 0.4g of ketones worth 1.6kc,25.1% of capacity105:3068.73717495001874301/138Metabolised 0.5g of blood alcohol to 1kc and 0g of body fat168.73717495001874301/138Metabolise blood alcohol used 0.2kc168.73517495001874261/037Basal usage 17kc, Fat 12kc, Alcohol 1kc, Ketones 4kc, protein 0.6g168.73517495001874281/037Ketosis generated 0.4g of ketones worth 1.6kc,25.5% of capacity105:4568.73517495001874281/137Metabolised 0.4g of blood alcohol to 1kc and 0g of body fat168.73517495001874281/137Metabolise blood alcohol used 0.2kc168.73317495001874231/036Basal usage 17kc, Fat 12kc, Alcohol 1kc, Ketones 4kc, protein 0.6g168.73317495001874251/036Ketosis generated 0.4g of ketones worth 1.7kc,25.9% of capacity106:0068.73317495001874251/136Metabolised 0.3g of blood alcohol to 1kc and 0g of body fat168.73317495001874251/136Metabolise blood alcohol used 0.1kc168.7311749


----------



## CanucksTraveller (24 Oct 2021)

In the words of the great Britney Spears, "Oops, I did it again". 





I'm the only cyclist here, surprisingly. Gorgeous day for it! Sun, good temperature, not too much wind, it's been a fab cycling day.


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> How long did it take you to bike 140 miles got to admire that.


sorry for delay.
distance was probably between 130 and 140 - not sure because of diversions.
I'm not fast and stopped a fair bit - for grills, beer, self-made coffees etc.
Left Wolverhampton sometime round midnight, hit the ribble valley sometime between 4 and 6 in the afternoon.
In my defence I was very fully loaded, there's some tough climbing in the latter bit when I was weakening and a fair bit of it was offroad - through country parks etc. I seemed to spend ages in the middle of the night cycling along grassy canal towpaths somewhere near Stoke. On one of them I made myself a double espresso about half three in the morning.
I wouldn't do it again


----------



## Biker man (24 Oct 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> sorry for delay.
> distance was probably between 130 and 140 - not sure because of diversions.
> I'm not fast and stopped a fair bit - for grills, beer, self-made coffees etc.
> Left Wolverhampton sometime round midnight, hit the ribble valley sometime between 4 and 6 in the afternoon.
> ...


Well done don't think I fancy that 🚴


----------



## matticus (3 Nov 2021)

IanSmithCSE said:


> The points in time defined _as high blood alcohol has deferred carbohydrate processing c_ould lead to conflicts with very rapidly digestible carbs, such as a Maltodextrin found in gels. The gel could pass through the digestive system without being digested at all.


If people are eating gels with their beer, there is No Hope For Humanity.


----------



## Biker man (3 Nov 2021)

matticus said:


> If people are eating gels with their beer, there is No Hope For Humanity.


Excuse me for showing my ignorance but what are gels ?


----------



## matticus (3 Nov 2021)

Biker man said:


> Excuse me for showing my ignorance but what are gels ?


Young women in Essex.


----------



## IanSmithCSE (3 Nov 2021)

Good afternoon,

An energy gel is a bit like the middle of a Jammie Dodger biscuit, is typically sold in a disposable packing about the length of a Mars bar and about a third as thick, the gel typically contains virtually no protein or fat and is just a sugar like substance that can be digested very quickly and have a low TEF (Thermal Effect of Food, the amount of energy required to digest it).

https://www.scienceinsport.com/shop-sis/go-range/go-gels

They are aimed at endurance and elite athletes and are an advance on "a can of coke and a Mars bar", the idea is get the maximum amount of energy from the minimum blood flow around the digestive system as this blood is needed by the muscles and to get it fast. They also reduce the need to urinate in comparison with cans of sugary drinks.

They mostly taste horrible, are expensive, a bit less than £1/100 kilo calories and many people have problems digesting a lot of them, they are used as a top up to the calories obtained from "real food".

Bye

Ian


----------



## T4tomo (3 Nov 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> In the words of the great Britney Spears, "Oops, I did it again".
> View attachment 614945
> 
> I'm the only cyclist here, surprisingly. Gorgeous day for it! Sun, good temperature, not too much wind, it's been a fab cycling day.


looks less steep in this photo, otherwise i would defo had two pints in one order! first phot looks like a 30% gradient from the arch. What's the pub btw, is it worth me cycling out from Hemel, I do quite like a Landlord?


----------



## Biker man (3 Nov 2021)

IanSmithCSE said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> An energy gel is a bit like the middle of a Jammie Dodger biscuit, is typically sold in a disposable packing about the length of a Mars bar and about a third as thick, the gel typically contains virtually no protein or fat and is just a sugar like substance that can be digested very quickly and have a low TEF (Thermal Effect of Food, the amount of energy required to digest it).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info think I will give it a miss .


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Nov 2021)

All cyclists of course always take great care to responsibly dispose of the wrappers. Which is why I litter-picked this little lot the other day.


----------



## Biker man (3 Nov 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> All cyclists of course always take great care to responsibly dispose of the wrappers. Which is why I litter-picked this little lot the other day.
> View attachment 616241


I take my hat off to you and others who pick other peoples rubbish,it's shameful people have to.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Nov 2021)

There's a little spot where I regularly stop on my way home to text my ETA. Unfortunately this also seems to be the stopping point for some cycling club or other (or a lone gel addict). That's the second time I've cleaned up around 20 wrappers (first was maybe a year ago).

The thing is ... why? There's a nearby (rather weedy) hill. Perhaps they need to get their strength up for that?


----------



## Biker man (3 Nov 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> There's a little spot where I regularly stop on my way home to text my ETA. Unfortunately this also seems to be the stopping point for some cycling club or other (or a lone gel addict). That's the second time I've cleaned up around 20 wrappers (first was maybe a year ago).
> 
> The thing is ... why? There's a nearby (rather weedy) hill. Perhaps they need to get their strength up for that?


Use jelly babies myself and take the emety packet home with me.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Nov 2021)

All an advert for beer fuelling I suppose ,never seen a fine ale bottle in a hedge.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Nov 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> All an advert for beer fuelling I suppose ,never seen a fine ale bottle in a hedge.


I've seen plenty of beer cans and bottles. Picked up a fair few when out on walks.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Nov 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've seen plenty of beer cans and bottles. Picked up a fair few when out on walks.


Yebbut fine beer? Have the idea it would usually be rather pissy lager or cider
Congrats again for your collecting , I loathe littering


----------



## CanucksTraveller (3 Nov 2021)

T4tomo said:


> looks less steep in this photo, otherwise i would defo had two pints in one order! first phot looks like a 30% gradient from the arch. What's the pub btw, is it worth me cycling out from Hemel, I do quite like a Landlord?


It's the Half Moon in Hitchin. Very cycling friendly pub! Lots of parking, plenty of outdoor seating, and real ale.


----------



## Winnershsaint (5 Nov 2022)

Got into the habit in the summer of evening rides with the riding buddies with a pint a mile or so from home, Very refreshing.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Nov 2022)

Winnershsaint said:


> Got into the habit in the summer of evening rides with the riding buddies with a pint a mile or so from home, Very refreshing.



I had a pint of Old Speckled Hen a couple of miles from the finish of the London Marathon one year. Lovely and refreshing, I finished quite well despite being passed by someone dressed as an apple as I approached the finish 🍎


----------



## Paulus (5 Nov 2022)

CanucksTraveller said:


> It's the Half Moon in Hitchin. Very cycling friendly pub! Lots of parking, plenty of outdoor seating, and real ale.



I know it's a year since this post, but the Half Moon is a very fine pub that I have frequented many times, with and without the bike.


----------



## thisisvik (10 Nov 2022)

I enjoy a bit of whiskey whenever I drink beer. How does that enter into the equation?


----------



## T4tomo (16 Nov 2022)

Paulus said:


> I know it's a year since this post, but the Half Moon is a very fine pub that I have frequented many times, with and without the bike.



May have to make a visit when we play Blueharts away.


----------



## wafter (16 Nov 2022)

On paper they certainly go hand in hand for a nice leisurely summer afternoon.. however, on top of the fact that beer doesn't agree with my anyway, I find typically I feel great once back on the bike for a bit, until the blood sugar crash kicks in and the alcohol wears off. It will also absolutely cause you to pish your way through your water supply too.

Nice to have a few when out, but I think selling it as a fuel is somewhat optimistic


----------



## Caperider (26 Dec 2022)

Found this beer in Maine , US. This past summer and found it near my home! it's a peanut butter ,dark chocolate, and coffee milk stout. Very thick and a great dessert beer.


----------



## pjd57 (27 Dec 2022)

On a decent length run I enjoy a pint , usually Guinness, but I prefer it near the end .
Maybe an hour from home.


----------

